# Lennard Zinn Workshops at the Julian Bicycle Festival



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Lennard Zinn will be putting on free Bicycle Maintenance Workshops during both days of the Julian Bicycle Festival. On Saturday, May 6th, the day of the 56 mile road ride, he will be doing a road bike workshop and on Sunday May 7th, the day of the 22 mile MTB ride, he will be doing a mountain bike workshop.
Hope to see some of the forum crowd there. I plan on doing the MTB ride this year on my Dambala.
For more details go to www.julianactive.com


----------

